# Wireless will not connect after 4TB Bolt upgrade.



## kiddinwicha (Feb 9, 2016)

Before the upgrade I was using the wireless connection on the Tivo Bolt and it worked fine. Yesterday I upgraded my Tivo Bolt to a 4TB Samsung Momentus ST4000LM016 internal drive using the Ross Walker method for drives greater than 3TB.
I used the MFS Reformatter 1.0.0.2 and then went through the guided setup on the Tivo and then did a clear and delete. Everything works as expected with the increased storage with the exception of the wireless. It can see my access points but I cannot connect to any of them. LAN connection works fine, but wireless gets a "Cannot connect to wireless (N06)" error.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## kiddinwicha (Feb 9, 2016)

Update.

I replaced the 4TB drive with the original 500GB drive, and the wireless works fine. 
I took the 4TB drive and wiped the partitions using Windows Disk Management.
Put the 4TB drive back in the Tivo Bolt and let it continue through the guided setup. 
Tivo will not connect to any wireless access point, but the SSID shows up in the Tivo Network settings.
Pulled the 4TB drive and formatted it using the MFS Reformatter.
Installed it back into the Tivo
Went through the guided setup
Still cannot get the wireless to connect to any access point.

Decided to pop open a beer and wait for ideas.

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Try entering the SSID manually instead of selecting if from a list.


----------



## kiddinwicha (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

I have tried connecting to the listed SSID's as well as entering them manually.
I have changed the security to open and still am unable to get the wireless to work with the upgraded drive installed.

Everything else works well though. Just not able to connect to any wireless.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not familiar with the layout of the bolt. My thought would be electromagnetic interference from the drive. Not sure if you can shield the drive. Can you leave the cover off of the bolt and position the drive outside of the bolt and let it boot and try connecting.


----------



## kiddinwicha (Feb 9, 2016)

I will give that a shot. There is an antenna wire that lays directly on the drive, it is one of three in the device. Not sure if this is the WiFi antenna, or if it is for the RF remote control.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Certainly would be a weird thing. Both of my Bolts still work fine with WiFi after the 4TB upgrade. Actually all five of the Bolts, I put the two 4TB drives in, still worked with WiFi.

I thought at first maybe something had been touched by the OP when replacing the drive. But then with it working again, with the stock drive, makes it seem like a weird issue.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> Certainly would be a weird thing. Both of my Bolts still work fine with WiFi after the 4TB upgrade. Actually all five of the Bolts, I put the two 4TB drives in, still worked with WiFi.
> 
> I thought at first maybe something had been touched by the OP when replacing the drive. But then with it working again, with the stock drive, makes it seem like a weird issue.


Is the drive he used the same as yours?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Is the drive he used the same as yours?


It should be. I think that is the only 4TB, 2.5" drive. Although I got mine from external enclosures.


----------



## ikjadoon (May 14, 2016)

I had this same issue; I was using the Samsung/Seagate 9mm 2TB drive. I got so worried I messed up something with the cables (one of which runs over the hard drive). 

But, I restarted my router and it finally connected!  No idea what was up.  But, without restarting, I had tried 5x to connect: kept getting N06 errors saying it couldn't connect.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ikjadoon said:


> I had this same issue; I was using the Samsung/Seagate 9mm 2TB drive. I got so worried I messed up something with the cables (one of which runs over the hard drive).
> 
> But, I restarted my router and it finally connected!  No idea what was up.  But, without restarting, I had tried 5x to connect: kept getting N06 errors saying it couldn't connect.


The error message posted by the OP suggested restarting the router.


----------



## Scott11 (Jun 21, 2017)

There is a possible solution to this problem at:

Bolt Won't Connect To Internet After Upgrade From 500GB to 4 TB


----------

